# Need a custom builder



## ropegun2k (Jul 20, 2011)

I need a custom blacklight built.

Wanting:
Water resistant
Twist on/off design (no buttons)
wavelength: 330-390NM (360 is ideal)
Needs to have a minimum intensity, but it isnt very much. Email for details on this one.

Willing to pay for a prototype.

email:
[email protected]


----------

